
YouTube Outage - nucatus
youtube down in France&#x2F;Europe?
======
nabakin
Edit: it seems to be working now.

Trying to watch a video gives me a blank page plus the video player which
either plays the video or says that the video is unavailable. Comments,
Recommendations, and Related videos are all gone for me. Embeds seem to work,
although I haven't tested them too much.

I looked around and can't find an official status page unless it is nested
under one of the Google Cloud Services[1] or G Suite[2]. Down detector is
reporting it though[3].

[1]: [https://status.cloud.google.com/](https://status.cloud.google.com/)

[2]: [https://www.google.com/appsstatus](https://www.google.com/appsstatus)

[3]:
[https://downdetector.com/status/youtube/](https://downdetector.com/status/youtube/)

~~~
DoctorOW
Google only has status pages for services with an SLA iirc.

------
kungato
Video works but comments and subscriptions are 400 edit: in Croatia

------
GeertJohan
Starting videos from a page of search results that I already loaded still
worked, but metadata (video info, counts, comments) didnt load; server error
400.

-edit: It's back now-

-edit: I'm in Europe/NL-

------
oknoorap
It's down, I'm from Indonesia

------
ESRogs
Down for me in Berkeley, California.

------
weert
Nothing works in India too

------
kn0where
Works fine in Seattle WA

------
mutrx
australia wasn't working up until a minute ago

------
prostanac
from eastern europe, nothing works.

~~~
geuis
global

------
msie
im in canada and it just went down

------
nemonemo
Back up now.

------
rishabhk07
even youtube music was down.

